
TLD only website HTTP://AI/ - kalium-xyz
the domain http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ai&#x2F; is top level only yet has a website hosted under it, sadly the url parser of hackernews incorrectly thinks its invalid.
======
Phithagoras
This might make an interesting blog post, or if you discover something that
can be played with, a Show HN: if it meets the guidelines.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Good luck

